# Be careful - body recovered from GMR



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Always sad to see this. Not sure of circumstances yet, but hope the recovery provides some comfort for family. Kudos to the fisherman that reported it.









Coroner identifies man whose body was recovered from Great Miami River


DAYTON, Ohio (WKEF/WRGT) -- The Montgomery County Coroner's Office has identified the man whose body was pulled March 16 from the Great Miami River. Dr. Kent E. Harshbarger identified on Wednesday that 30-year-old Scott R. Nichols. However, the cause and manner of Nichols' death have not been...




dayton247now.com


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

SConner said:


> Always sad to see this. Not sure of circumstances yet, but hope the recovery provides some comfort for family. Kudos to the fisherman that reported it.
> 
> I was the fisherman that found the body


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

bank runner said:


> I was the fishermen that found the body


One of my greatest fears. Sorry to hear you had to go through that situation, had to be unnerving.
Good luck !


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Guy I bought my boat from found a missing fisherman that fished Edgewater out of Cleveland last Memorial Day. He was found 5-6 miles off Fairport Harbor late summer last year. He said that was hardest thing he ever had to deal with.


----------



## Outdoor Connection (Jan 22, 2021)

SConner said:


> Always sad to see this. Not sure of circumstances yet, but hope the recovery provides some comfort for family. Kudos to the fisherman that reported it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s good that the body was recovered today. We’re supposed to get 2” of rain starting tonight. The flooding would’ve pushed this back weeks. Ppl needed closure


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Bank Runner, so sorry to hear of your experience. Like Garhtr, I have always feared I might be in this scenario. If it gives you any comfort, know how thankful his loved ones are for closure. You are a good man.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That is surely a tough burden to bear Bank Runner and I too am sorry you had to experience it,
As others have said...Thank You for bearing it for the sake of closure for the family.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

SConner said:


> Bank Runner, so sorry to hear of your experience. Like Garhtr, I have always feared I might be in this scenario. If it gives you any comfort, know how thankful his loved ones are for closure. You are a good man.





SConner said:


> Bank Runner, so sorry to hear of your experience. Like Garhtr, I have always feared I might be in this scenario. If it gives you any comfort, know how thankful his loved ones are for closure. You are a good man.


 This actually is the second body that I've found on the river the first was a woman its definately a little erie but in the womans case her mother was desperately looking for so I knew it at least gave her some closure


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Feel for you bankrunner and that you have had to go through this twice. Hope you are ok.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

bank runner said:


> This actually is the second body that I've found on the river the first was a woman its definately a little erie but in the womans case her mother was desperately looking for so I knew it at least gave her some closure


That’s tough Bank Runner. I’m sure those are never easy experiences. Do us all a favor and if those experiences alter you, reach out for professional help. The positive is absolutely you made a difference in those families’ closure. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Sometimes the dayton hoods dump them. Could have been an overdose as well. Friends panic and dump them so they wont get charged in anyway. We had one commit suicide in the frozen miami one year, left a note in the car he was going into the river. One tried to flee from a traffic stop and dove in to get away to home on the other side of the river. That was a few decades ago, he never made it to the other side. Had a drunk one after a crash on 75 at 4am go into the river by west carrollton. He was in for awhile and i finally found him near the bank and pulled him out. Well from the edge. He was 6'7" 350 plus, wasnt about to fight he drunk butt in the river. Got another out of the miami after a pursuit off an island.


----------

